# 335 ED Great Adventure



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

1. Fresco at train station in Riomaggiore.
2. Mosaic at train station in Riomaggiore.
3. Vernazza harbor
4. Vernazza building
5. Vernazza building
6. Another view of Vernazza


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

1. Primary colors in Vernazza
2. Yes, that's a street 
3. Vernazza alley
4. Flower
5. Vernazza at dusk
6. Last night in Manarola, from our room. Pure magic.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

awesome pics!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Day 7 we went on the road towards Monaco and the Cote d'Azur. Day 8 we went to St. Paul, the Canyon du Verdon and then drove to Aix.

1. 2nd modification on the road - 4200K halo bulbs, to match the Xenons. 
2. Monaco
3. Monaco, road to the palace
4. Monaco, view from the Oceanographic Museum
5. St. Paul de Vence, the colors of Provence
6. St. Paul de Vence, decorative model on road


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

1, 2, 3 - St. Paul alleys.
4, 5, 6 - Your average supercar encounters... 

Driving on Route Napoleon (N85) was pure bliss, can't wait to go back.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

1, 2 - Canyon du Verdon
3. Gorgeous meadow
4. Lavender fields
5. Beauty in the lavender fields
6. That streak was the best I could catch of a Lambo going by at full tilt, I thought the windows were going to break...

We're now in Isle-sur-la-Sorgue, I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

cvb said:


> awesome pics!


Thanks for your comments, I'm really trying... (to my wife's chagrin). (this keyboard is killing me)


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

OK, the adventure continues... I lost count of what day this is, vacationing does that to me.

Isle-sur-la-Sorgue is a sleepy little town only famous for its market days, which are a combination of flea market with produce market spiced up with all sorts of oddities. No pictures taken, it was a madhouse and I was keeping track of the little one.

Other pîctures from Isle-sur-la-Sorgue:

1. Decrepit building
2. House on the river
3. Partage des eaux (parting of the waters)
4. Interesting travel agency
5. Typical French scene


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

We briefly visited Avignon, but it was a hot day and the little one a tqd cranky... he wanted nothing with boring palaces or churches, so we decided to cut it short.

On the way out, he saw a McDonalds and he wanted in right away. He had his happy meal, but we stayed put in our resolution to not eat at McD's while in France...

We also briefly stopped in Nimes on the way to the Pont du Gard, just enough to let the kid play in his 3rd carousel in France and for us to get a slight feel for the city.

Pont du Gard is absolutely magnificent, and humbling to realize you're looking at a very utilitarian construction, no fancy temple or palace. Mighty civilization indeed, the Romans, whose coattails we're still riding on in some respects...

1. Pope palace in Avignon
2. Famous bridge
3. Arena in Nimes
4. Maison Carre in Nimes
5. Pont du Gard
6. My son is kicking some Roman butt (use him as a perspective on the size of the aqueduct)


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

But we're car guys, so this post is dedicated to us... 

1. There she is, resting in the parking at Pont du Gard
2. Oops, this one snuck in: dinner in nearby Uzés
3. At our hotel, done for the day
4. Again posing among lavender fields
5. The right car for the right streets: Smart at home in impossibly small streets of the village of Lacoste. 
6. Prev gen RS4, randomly caught somewhere in Provence


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely great photos!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

After Avignon and Nimes, we headed out to the Luberon region, which harbors some of the most scenic Provence villages, and some pretty incredible cuisine.

So this post and its pics is dedicated to Provence's richly hued windows and doors - there is no need to specify the geographic location, they could be literally anywhere...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

We had a great hike in the village of Rousillon, known for its ochre cliffs - a source of income in the past for the beautiful pigment and today for the tourists it attracts.

2, 3, 4 - Along the path through the ochre cliffs
1, 5 - Panoramic views of Rousillon at different times of the day, as the light changes


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

We went to the village of Lacoste, whose ruined castle was once inhabited by the (in)famous Marquis de Sade. He apparently was quite fond of kidnapping unsuspecting villagers and having his ways with them; as these things usually go, it all ended when he was imprisoned until his death.

Today Pierre Cardin is investing a princely sum in its renovation, and some villagers whisper that is the Marquis reincarnated . American students from a Gerogian college of art have free reign to create various exhibits.

1, 4 - Narrow passages and views
2. Rooftop view of the valley below
3. View from the top of the castle
5. Field in the valley below


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome, awesome pictures.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! It just keeps getting better. Fabulous report and pics.

I especially like the "Famous Bridge."

"Just take a right onto the famous bridge, then put the pedal to the metal."


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Being an avowed amateur photographer, I could not resist the temptation of visiting the Abbaye Notre Dame de Senanque, in the hopes that the lavender fields around it are in full bloom. It was not to be, I should have been a week late...

For the past few days, I've been driving on the most narrow roads I could ever imagine - true one way streets anywhere else, shared with other cars, delivery vans and big buses. I've managed to avoid side contact, but unfortunately I did hit the bottom a few times, each time doing less than 1mph... No functional damage that I can see.

1. Small street in Rousillon
2. Beauty below the village of Gordes
3. Hilltop village of Gordes
4. Really narrow roads
5, 6 - Abbaye de Senanque


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words - they mean a lot. I've read about many great trips on this forum qnd seen many incredible pictures, so I wanted to contribute a little too...

A few words about the car, now that the break-in is complete. 

- The motor is by any standard, absolutely fabulous. There is lag - I've heard a few enthusiastic reports to the contrary but I have consistently found it in normal operation. But it is small, and easily accounted for - the first few hairpins where I experienced it were quite a surprise I must say... But the thrust and general throttle response are outstanding. And the sound of going through 1st and 2nd gears within narrow village walls or along rock cliffs is absolutely intoxicating - like an exotic, just not as loud...

- The suspension is OK - I can tell where they had to soften it up to make the ride bearable with the runflats. Especially on the Italian Autostrada the car was a little floaty in the high speed curves. Partly this is of course also due to the weight.

- Aside from these suspension issues, I found the car to manage its weight fairly well. The brakes deserve just praise, they are amazing in street use.

- I've warmed up to the interior, mostly because of the red leather . It is ergonomically correct, except for the turn signal control and the cruise control stalk which keeps getting in the way in the tight streets of Provence. And the improved small amenities defintely leave a positive impression.

- Stereo is much better than in my old E46 HK (even with aftermarket improvements) - not a masterpîece, but quite sufficient for my personal taste.

- The runflats have got to go! There aren't even 2 kind words I can say about them, what on earth was BMW thinking of not making them optional? This should be the ultimate driving machine, not the ultimate skittering machine...

- The car drew many admiring glances and excited comments, many passing signals from cars and motorcycles alike. So far, so good.

- Tomorrow we're leaving France for the Rhine/Mosel Valleys - and the ring. With a fully broken-in car, a wife on Dramamine and a kid giggling on every WOT, it should be interesting.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

mason said:


> Awesome, awesome pictures.


+1! :thumbup:

Please tell us some of your secrets (camera, software etc.).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Great to hear the report and I really want to commend you on the composition of your photographs. Others may have posted more in quantity but you have an outstanding eye.:thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

adc said:


> I'd hate to dissappoint you guys, you know that...
> 
> Tentatively I'm planning to head first to the Ring. But in order to do as many break-in miles as possible before, I'll probably detour first to a couple of Alpine passes and up the Black Forest. Not sure which way yet.
> 
> ...


It sounds pretty fabulous to me. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Had to chime in again on one of the great ED reads and photos. When do u plan on making it out to the CCA socials in Tysons, Columbia or Gaithersburg?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

bimmernupe said:


> Had to chime in again on one of the great ED reads and photos. When do u plan on making it out to the CCA socials in Tysons, Columbia or Gaithersburg?


My bad, I should try to keep in touch more with the local group... is there a link/sticky somewhere for these gatherings? Tysons and G-burg are usefully close...


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

adc said:


> My bad, I should try to keep in touch more with the local group... is there a link/sticky somewhere for these gatherings? Tysons and G-burg are usefully close...


the National Capital Chapter website has a listing for all upcoming socials and other chapter events. It goes w/o saying that you have joined the BMWCCA.
www.nccbmwcca.org
The *VA socials* are every first Thursday @ 7pm @ Gordon Biersch @ Tysons Corner (this may change soon so keep your eyes on the chapter site). We usually park on the bottom level at the last row.

The Columbia, Md social is at Chammps 10300 Little Patuxent Pkwy 21044. We usually meet up @ 6pm to park & hang out on the top level of the garage and then head in around 7pm.

The Gaithersburg meet is at Zodiac Grill 654 Center Point Way 20878. Meet @ 7pm parking over in the lot you can't miss all the Bimmers together.

At all the socials we pay $10 a head and the club covers up to $20 per head.

Don't forget the DIYs, I go just to help out and see how stuff is fixed and hang out. I have yet to fix anything on my car.


----------

